# message to Al



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

all I can say :r


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

WOO HOO! :tu


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

You can try to run AL.....but you're only gonna die tired.....:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Someone smacking Al again??? YEA!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

For a second I thought this said "Massage" to Al ... :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> For a second I thought this said "Massage" to Al ... :r


This bomb will rub him anyway :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> This bomb will rub him anyway :r


Methinks something is "afoot"  :chk :hn


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Methinks something is "afoot"  :chk :hn


Don is very "hands on"


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

all I can say, Al might get lucky with this package


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> all I can say, Al might get lucky with this package


Wow an authentic Dutch inflatable woman??


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I see nothing funny about this thread,

































at all.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I bet you are on your own in this Al


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

somebody leaked the info about my special gift to Al???


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I find it pretty funny :r:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hehehehe. Al. Hah.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Al, I bet it has a happy ending. One more thing Al, Tick.:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh well if Al doesn't find this funny at all......then I think it's hilarious!!!! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

taltos said:


> One more thing Al, Tick.:ss












 :mn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

massphatness said:


> :mn


Maybe an October Herf Bomb?:chk:chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

track & trace


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I see nothing funny about this thread,
> 
> at all.


Strangely enough I am laughing my ass off :ss


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Strangely enough I am laughing my ass off :ss


Me too.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I think it is great when people kick the $h*t out of you old man!!

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> http://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.org


Roffles.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Strangely enough I am laughing my ass off :ss


You would you sick (pardon the pun) bastage!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't fret Al... In the end, I'm sure there will be a happy ending!! :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Don't fret Al... In the end, I'm sure there will be a *happy ending*!! :r


Don't you usually have to pay extra for that?:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Track & Trace
Tracking a parcel*

*U bent hier:*


Home
Site
Search
*Track & Trace*

Barcode: CC892729735NL
Destination country: VERENIGDE STATEN V. NOORD AMERIKA 
Product: Internationaal Pakket Plus / Global Pack

The following information has been found regarding your consignment: *Status information* *Date* *Location* Parcel sent to country of destination 17-09-2008 United States

I really fail to see the humor Guys.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I really fail to see the humor Guys.


That's your problem, not ours


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> I really fail to see the humor Guys.


But you'de be laughing your ass off if the topic title was "message to Vin" or "message to Shawn" or even "message to Don Fernando".


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> *Track & Trace
> Tracking a parcel*
> 
> *U bent hier:*
> ...


Need eyeglasses?:ss


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> But you'de be laughing your ass off if the topic title was "message to Vin" or "message to Shawn" or even "message to Don Fernando".


"message to anyone but Al" would suffice...

If it was Vin or Shawn, here's what Al's posts would consist of:

-smiley guy rolling on the floor laughing
-Waaaaaambulance pic..

I'd post them in his honor, but I don't have access to the pics.. someone wanna help out?? :bl


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> But you'de be laughing your ass off if the topic title was "message to Vin" or "message to Shawn" or even "message to Don Fernando".


And your point?



taltos said:


> Need eyeglasses?:ss


Another comedian, just what we need. 



chenvt said:


> "message to anyone but Al" would suffice...
> 
> If it was Vin or Shawn, here's what Al's posts would consist of:
> 
> ...


Those are copyright protected. Don't make me pursue legal action.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

This chick just called and said











I on the other hand say bomb the hell out of him!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> This chick just called and said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et Tu Brutus?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Like the drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm
But why's everbody always pickin' on Al?
Cause my fifteen year-old cousin has less acne
But why's everbody always pickin' on Al?
Ain't brushed them teeth since 1983
But why's everbody always pickin' on Al?
Cause you got the grooming habits of a chimpanzee
But why's everbody always pickin' on Al?
Cause you're white but you got a nose like Bill Cosby
But why's everbody always pickin' on Al?
Cause ya wore velour flares until the late Eighties
But why's everbody always pickin' on Al?
Cause you run like a girl and sit down to pee
But why's everbody always pickin' on Al?
Cause your only school chum was the lunch lady
But why's everbody always pickin' on Al?
Cause no one likes you monkey boy.

thank you to the bloodhound gang


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> This chick just called and said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm...FYI....this is technically a dude...:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Even me Ceasar, sorry


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Uhm...FYI....this is technically a dude...:r


I'm glad you're the one who checked. :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm glad you're the one who checked. :tu


If you have a tough job, send in a Marine (preferably Asian) in to do the job. Seriously Al, are you going to be up here in Massachusetts for Vin's herf? Would love to meet you and shake your hand after all of the ball busting. Paul:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Parcel sent to country of destination 17-09-2008 United States
Parcel received in country of destination 20-09-2008 United States
Parcel being inspected by customs in country of destination 20-09-2008 United States
Parcel released by customs in country of destination 23-09-2008 United States


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Ut ohhh.. it's cominggg :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

If you click the track and trace in Don earlier post you see the shipping company he used.

Don used a company called TNT to send a bomb. Some really bad humor there.

Awaiting impact.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> If you click the track and trace in Don earlier post you see the shipping company he used.
> 
> Don used a company called TNT to send a bomb. Some really bad humor there.
> 
> Awaiting impact.


Ooooh I can't wait!


----------

